# Davega Sport Reggie Mcnamara



## sfhschwinn (May 27, 2014)

Hi
Just picked up this Reggie Davega Sport today. Any help on identifying the year/ value before and after full restoration. Missing kickstand, one part of the block pedal and has been repainted. Was $275 a fair price? Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Mybluevw (May 27, 2014)

Looks like a prewar Columbia hanging tank that was badged for a hardware store. I think $275 was an ok deal...not sure what its worth after restoration but I am sure somebody will chime in.


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 27, 2014)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that badge is probably pretty rare. I've seen ads for Reggie McNamara bikes before

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 27, 2014)

Thats what the guy said about the base when I bought it. I found an older post by mr columbia and he said it is a columbia and the serial dates it at 1939. I believe it was originally black with cream decals just like my 1946 crescent. If anyone has a pic of an original paint one that would help to along with the value thanks so far for the help


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 27, 2014)

Just checked my books and Reggie started distributing Monarch bicycles by 1941

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for that info. This is def a columbia as serial codes match and decals are columbia as well


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 27, 2014)

Chrck the web for Reggie McNamara stores

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 27, 2014)

Found this on the ratrodbikes site

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 27, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2014)

*Nice transformation*

http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/41westfield-davega-sporting-goods-nyc.29516/


----------



## Freqman1 (May 27, 2014)

I'd say a somewhat uncommon badge and not a bad buy at $275. Regarding value after a complete, correct restoration--about half, or less, of what you have in it. I would just clean, service, and ride. Realistically unless a bike is worth at least $3k restored, or it has sentimental value, restoration costs are money down the drain. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 27, 2014)

He might luck out and find o.g. paint under the other paint too

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 28, 2014)

unfortunately little to no original paint was under the hack job. I already stripped and primed the fenders, rack, chain guard, and half of the tank. you can see the outline of some of the decals. I will trace what I can and make my own stencils for repainting them. If I need to my 1946 crescent has all the same decals on the frame except for the seat tube if I need to trace those. Anything chrome needs to be rechromed but I may save that for a later date after the bike is painted cause I want to ride it ASAP and I still have not finished my 48' Luxury liner that I started last November which needs to be re-chromed as well!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 28, 2014)

Yep, chrome is a mutha on the budget! I've got two bikes worth going out this week and don't even want to see that bill! V/r Shawn


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 28, 2014)

yup having a budget sucks especially when your still in college these days (I bet I am one of the youngest people on thecabe lol) there is one place where I live where the local bike club goes. I met a guy who is friends with the guy who does the chrome so he is going to get me a deal luckily. I have all the chrome on this bike, the wheels, handle bars, truss rods and crank on the 48 Liner and I'm restoring a Phantom for someone that sat for over 30 yrs in a basement so all the chrome for that needs to be done as well.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 28, 2014)

*Try this link...*



sfhschwinn said:


> Thats what the guy said about the base when I bought it. I found an older post by mr columbia and he said it is a columbia and the serial dates it at 1939. I believe it was originally black with cream decals just like my 1946 crescent. If anyone has a pic of an original paint one that would help to along with the value thanks so far for the help




This is close to the bike you have...

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?53289-F-S-40-41-Columbia-original-paint&highlight=davega


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2014)

sfhschwinn said:


> yup having a budget sucks especially when your still in college these days ... I'm restoring a Phantom for someone that sat for over 30 yrs in a basement so all the chrome for that needs to be done as well.




I'm 52 and still in college-third masters. The chrome bill on a Phantom has to be killer! V/r Shawn


----------



## frankster41 (May 30, 2014)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> This is close to the bike you have...
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?53289-F-S-40-41-Columbia-original-paint&highlight=davega




I sold that bike a few months ago I think I ended up selling it for $850 or $875 plus shipping and it was all orig except the tires


----------

